# Deleting files & Folders in Norton Ghost 15.0



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, Based on recommendations received on this site I switched to Acronis for my backups, but wish to keep some of the backups already made with Norton.

Within the backups are a few files and folders I would like to delete. I have checked the web for how to do this but the suggestions made have not worked. Basically they say to find the file in the file restore tool but none of the searches work and of course a direct delete doesn't work.

I am now using Windows 8. Can you help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you make an Image file or just a Backup? If you create an Image file You cannot delete any specific files. But You can use *Ghost Explorer *to restore only certain Files: http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH107947
For file and folder backups you would delete individual file versions through the *Tasks > Recover My Files* link.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

The are complete computer backups so I guess that falls into the image category. I guess I am stuck. I did not want to loose the entire backup just yet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We still need to determine what exactly you did. There are two kinds of Backup. There is the _Image_ file, which takes a Clone image of your drive and saves it to a backup location. If disaster strikes, where you can't boot your computer or you need a new HDD, you restore the image and you are back to where you were before when the Clone image was made
Or there is an actual _Backup_. Where you do a complete backup of your computers files. At any time, you can browse this backup in the Ghost software under *Tasks/Recover My Files. *And restore or delete any particular file. If you have the later, then you can delete certain files.
Of course you can delete the files you don't want now on your computer, and just create a current Backup and make that your Backup.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the follow-up. To explain, as you prepare to backup you get a choice, full computer backup or specific files. These are from the full computer backup which also allows a full restore or individual file restore. How can I delete files from theses backups?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Delete *the files you don't want included in the backup,_ Before _doing a backup. 
If you want to keep these files but don't want to back them up, then do Backup Specific Files. 
Keeping an old backup is not useful, because your computer files have changed since the backup was created (Windows Updates, new programs, personal files etc) If your computer is the way you want it _now_, then do a backup today and make this your _True_ Backup.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought the full backups on a regular basis would take care of those issues, but of course I can see how it might be overkill. As for deleting current files, I also get your point, however, sometimes there are things you you originally want to keep and later prefer to delete, as is in this case. Just to be clear, you are telling me it is not possible with the full backups that I have?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you open you backup file in *Tasks/Recover My Files? *If you can open your files, you do not have an image file, and you should be able to delete any files. 
Be aware, that if there are any files, you may want to keep but not delete before hand, you can backup those up manually, to a different folder. Then delete the from your computer then run your backup. 
It is redundant and not to your advantage to keep old backups, you should keep at least one, in case your current backup fails, but other then that you are wasting space and your time.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like I closed this topic to quickly. As you pointed out, I can view and recover single files so it must not be an image. I have tried to use the Tasks-recovery to delete the files but it does not locate anything. I guess I am doing something wrong. Can you suggest a link that will provide me with step by step instruction?

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't close the thread, the thread will stay open until you mark it Solved in the Thread Tools at the top. 
*
Manually deleting files from your file and folder backup*

You can manually delete the files that are stored in your backup destination.
To manually delete files from your file and folder backup


 On the Home or Tasks page, click *Recover My Files*.
 Do one of the following:
 In the Find files to recover box, type the file name of the file that you want to delete, and then click *Search*.
 If you don’t know the name of the file, click *Search* to return a list of all of the files that have been backed up, and then browse for the file.
 Click *View All Versions* to display all versions of each file that exist in the file and folder backup data.
 Select one or more files that you want to delete.
 Right-click, and then click *Delete*.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

I must be doing something wrong. No matter what I try it says can't find any files but does so instantly and it doesn't matter if I name a file or not.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I can view and recover single files


 If you can view files, you should be able to right click and delete them


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry for not replying sooner. Wanted to be sure I was trying every variation of your instruction. I have labeled each backup by which pc and the date, such as asus-2013-august24. I can easily click on the file in the backup drive, and the recovery point browser opens and allows me to find individual files and either restore them or open them but not delete or modify, so it can not be an image.

However, when I open Norton and in either the Home page or tasks, the recovery window opens and asks for the file and how ever I try to search, either for the specific file, such as binder.pdf, or just hit search it immediately tells me file can not be found.

I also tried the advance search which gives same message and import function which tells me not posible.

So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That's all I know, post your question to the Norton Forum for better results: Norton Ghost | Norton Community


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks anyway


----------



## Norton Support (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry for the trouble. I am Vineeth and I am from the Norton Support team.

Can you please confirm the backup you have? Is this a file & folder backup or an image? File and folder backups have file extension as .fbf and image files have extension .v2i and .iv2i. 

For image files, you can edit the backup image and delete the files and folders from the backup using ghost explorer or from the recovery disk of Norton ghost. For deleting files from an image using ghost explorer, you may refer to this video:

Using Ghost Explorer to Edit a Ghost Image Video | Symantec Connect

Thanks!

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

They appear to be .v2i files. I will check the video, thanks


----------



## Norton Support (Oct 1, 2013)

ZPITA said:


> They appear to be .v2i files. I will check the video, thanks


Thanks! Let me know if that helps.

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. I have taken a look but can not really hear the very beginning of how to find the right files. It seems to go by very quickly and the picture is not very clear. Do you mind a short step by step just for the very start of the process?
Thanks.


----------

